# 16v itb build



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1987 jetta gli.
-swapped a 2.0L 9a 16v into it after a full reseal, tbelt, wp etc
-we are now a dealer for exturdabody ITB setups.
-megasquirt standalone
-abf serp belt conversion with custom p/s setup.
-coilover and TT exhaust
-temp/oil/af gauges installed where radio was.
thanks for looking, let us know if your interested in a job like this!


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

nice looking swap.. how's it run?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb build (regrind)*

good. it has a "safe tune" on it...perfect for daily driving, weather or whatever. there could be more timing and fuel added for more power but didn't feel it was needed on this car


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

ooo.
I like this...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Is the sound similar to carbs at all?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

yup


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

what kind of money do you guys charge for an install like that? and parts? just curious


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Tekron for president)*

ave is around 4000-5000 parts/labor.
depends on what you want.
itb setup, MS standalone and tune, fab work, abf serp belt conversion, removal of old fueling etc


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Having done the GSXR setup once, I'd rather just pay you to do it.


----------



## torchd (Jul 11, 2008)

that is sexy


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

looks nice josh, how would you rate the quality of the extrudabody parts? I was contemplating getting them a ways back then decided not to throw the money away on this car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

parts are nice. only problem i have is that they are hard to sync and alighment so the trottle is smooth...takes a bit to play with but other then that i like them


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

each shaft just uses a set screw?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

nice build! any more pictures?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

How much does just the hardware cost for that ITB setup - Manifold/ITB/Fuel Rail?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_ Manifold/ITB/Fuel Rail, filters, TPS

$1249 plus shipping


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

This looks excellent. I am trying to do something similar, but with an 1.8L 16v. Do you think I would get better results with ABA block swap? I also wnt to do somme internal work first as the motor is not in the car and basically just a long block right now.


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! I like these!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
$1249 plus shipping

that seems like a bargain for all the parts listed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

bump


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (buttbump)*

What bolt pattern do the Extrudabodies use to mount to the intake manifold?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*

there is a mount adapter inbetween the intake and itbs...


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

What bolt pattern is on the plate? 
I went to extrudebody.com and from what I gathe its a DCOE or IDF bolt spacing. 
Reason I ask, is I had a set of CB Performance throttlebodies, but they didn't line up with my manifold. I know the CB ITB's are the IDF pattern, so I am assuming my manifold is the DCOE.
my question is I think I can fix my mis alignment with the Mounting plate from Extrudabody. 
Just trying to verify I am right.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*

manifold is the DCOE


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I found this on there site! Looks like the Base Plates are Both DCOE and IDF on the same plate?
http://www.extrudabody.com/Tec....html


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (buttbump)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

What's This? Any one know? Found it on there My Space Page!
It Says Billet manifold, staged injection, and convertable to Turbo if you add a plenum?
Buttbump


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (buttbump)*

they are working on a plentium setup for turbos i believe they said


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Any dyno numbers on the engine?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MancusoGTI8v)*

not on THIS one....but one like it 145 at the wheels.


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice numbers. I am probably at the crossroad of going turbo or going ITB. 
Not to hi-jack your thread or anything... but I a have a 9A, 2.0L using a euro CIS putting 117whp... basic mods... 
I now we are not comparing apples with apples...just trying to figure out an "attainable number", and those ITBs+ megasquirt....too tempting..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MancusoGTI8v)*

no worries...
i like my itb daily driver....one of the most fun driving cars i've had!


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

A good place to buy a Megasquirt...??? I live in San José, Costa Rica, so need it to be done by a serious builder, since I don´t have the time or money to chase anyone...and also some help with the base setup of the MS...



_Modified by MancusoGTI8v at 4:17 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MancusoGTI8v)*

we can get it built for you...ship it and you install and it will have a BASE tune we use. then you'll have to fine tune from there


----------



## X02gtiX (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

how much for the itbs stand alone and all labor? a round about price if u dont mind mee askin for an aba 8v obd2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (X02gtiX)*

im sent


----------



## LostBoyChuck (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I just got my ITBs in the mail and am working on getting all the parts on the car. You guys are local so I might have to go pay you guys a visit. Do you guys have a show room or do you mostly work on a case by case basis? It would be nice to have a live person to talk to if something isn't making sense with a part I got from them.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (LostBoyChuck)*

sorry no show room, just an office and a shop area. but we'd be glad to help you out with any questions or work you need!


----------



## LostBoyChuck (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Just out of curiostity, do you guys stock the parts for the serpentine belt conversion, do you get all new parts or yard parts? I've started the work on mine and it's all going into a MKI but I have to finish sourcing all the parts that can't be found in one spot.
Thanks again


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (LostBoyChuck)*

i can get them new if you like. we do not stock them.


----------



## LostBoyChuck (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

About how much is the set up? I'm starting to get a little budget conscious since the truck still needs one of EVERYTHING and then some paint. Also, if you guys do distributorless ignition what do you normally go with?
Don't mean to ask for all your trade secrets, but if I thought $4000 - $5000 would get this project running I would've dropped it off at your shop 2 months ago.


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

maybe interested, can you turbo or supercharge it tooo


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb build (bazoldskoolmk2)*

you CAN but the tuning is very hard.
i can build the setup and get it to run but we will NOT tune it. it would require a better tuner then myself.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_you CAN but the tuning is very hard.
i can build the setup and get it to run but we will NOT tune it. it would require a better tuner then myself.

I'm not too far away


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb build (need_a_VR6)*

i'll build it, paul can tune it...done deal


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

what would a turbo slapped on your 145whp beast put down number-wise after Paul does his handywork. I know this is a speculative answer that I am looking for so a range of 20 hp is close enough...if you have any idea. Always intrigued by ITB setups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb build (BlackRado)*

normal 16v turbo can be 275 to 300+ if you want...not sure on the itb setup as well...not sure if many people have played with that combo?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I don't see ITB's adding a ton of peak hp over a well designed intake manifold, in a boosted application. Throttle response might be better though.


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb build (need_a_VR6)*

Probably not Peak, but everything from there down usually increases from what I understand! ITB's in a Normally aspirated Mode is where they shine! If you have Sequential Injection you then have 4, 6, or 8 Engines in 1 motor to tune to Peak power where all come together to make a balanced engine!
Oh by the Way there's a Thread over on HybridZ.com "ITB/Turbo/CNC" I think will pull it up. Worth the read and look see, as it is the most informative thread I have ever seen on the internet BAR NONE with regards to AirFlow in a Visual MODE!
A guy spent hrs and hrs of R&D on a Plenum Design that suggested it would flow very well, and it was the best looking manifold I had ever seen for a Turbo inline 6, only to find it sucked, front cylinders were rich, and rears were lean, and some how the centers just would not fill. Poor guy was the Sh*t, until another guy came along with a $20k Flow dynamics Program that showed where it's short comings were! Be careful with MANIFOLDS just because the runners all pull from the same Plenum under the same Pressure doesn't mean they all get the same amount of AIR Flow! Most times they do not!
The Same Guy that flowed the "Nice Looking" Plenum built a Plenum from Billet Halves, and he used ITB's as well! He estimated the Cost on the Plenum/intake system at $10k if he had to pay for it, as it turned out his buddy owned a CNC Shop, and all he paid for is the Biillet. A very good example to follow is the Gasoline AUDI LMP Cars of 2002-2004 fame. Turbo/ITB, and they were a Side fed type Plenum!
Long story short you can not design a Plenum based Manifold without the Flow Dynamics Program or at least access to it, if you do your just guessing! Now all that and $5 bucks will get you a cup of Coffee at Starbucks, if you can fine one they are closing faster than the legs of a Ho at Church!!








Buttbump


_Modified by buttbump at 4:53 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v itb build (buttbump)*

As an engineer I can honestly say that I can do a lot of guessing and testing for all those hours on R&D. Practice > theory. The second is only useful if you know why it doesn't work all the time


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb build (need_a_VR6)*

I agree with you! Tools are just that, tools to point you in the right direction! Testing is the KEY! 
My problem is the General statement that "a properly designed Plenum is just as good as ITB's", which is total BUNK, the right one can get close, the wrong one can't even get close to OEM! With ITBs there's no guessing each is it's only intake tract, without pulling from one another or causing an imbalance in the engine!
There's no telling how much R&D goes into ever New Manifold Design on an OEM CAR these days! Engineering Time, Flow Testing, Dyno testing of the Engine, Dyno time on the Chassis, Then Driveability issues have to be ironed out!
Buttbump


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_you CAN but the tuning is very hard.
i can build the setup and get it to run but we will NOT tune it. it would require a better tuner then myself.

Sounds like something I have said a thousand times! Would be interested in what you did for the 16v water neck... mine was a _little_ 
custom


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb build (DTRguy)*

i made one out of SS....flange and all


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: 16v itb build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Ha ha yeah mine was all aluminum flange and all


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 16v itb build (buttbump)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttbump* »_My problem is the General statement that "a properly designed Plenum is just as good as ITB's", which is total BUNK, the right one can get close, the wrong one can't even get close to OEM! With ITBs there's no guessing each is it's only intake tract, without pulling from one another or causing an imbalance in the engine!

I guess the key phrase in there was properly designed.
I do see what you're saying, but the same statement can be applied to carbs, and throttle bodies.
The hardware is there, sure, but if the tune isn't you're in for some bunk results.


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb build (billyVR6)*

Hey Billy, I agree with you, with the Wide band's now at sub $200 range with a Gauge. Setting up CARBS and Throttle bodies is much easier than before, especially on Carbs. Gone are the days of Jet-Drive-read plugs-sandblast to clean-repeat process, tust me I have done more of that than I want to remember. LOL!







Then the Humidity changes or the Temp Changes and there went your Labor intensive HOURS of Work out the Window!
Even now with Wideband Carbs just do not have enough adjustability to take care of all the different aspects of the RPM Range vs Varing Loads, much less Altitude and Tempreture. Your still going to have rich and lean spots in the Carb Tune, you ust try to make sure your WOT is the corect A/F and the Cruise range isn't to lean to Burn a piston.
Buttbump!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v itb build (buttbump)*

All a wideband does when you have carbs is realize how far off things are most of the time


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb build (need_a_VR6)*

LMAO!







You and I know that, but the Die Hard carb guys will deny it!








Buttbump


----------



## gti_32 (Jan 11, 2009)

how much for the full setup not installed...


----------

